# Amarillo reaches Iraq...



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Our Squaddies doing their bit!! Apparently this gag carried out by our lads for a bit of fun over in Iraq, caused the MOD's computers to crash due to army chiefs passing it around via e-mail 8O

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=way_to_armadillo


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

God damn brilliant! :lol:


----------



## 89052 (May 12, 2005)

This will be stuck on "Brits" site at care2. Brilliant!!


----------

